# Gebt meinem Druiden einen Namen^^



## corlay (6. Mai 2009)

Hi liebe Buffed-User,

ich habe vor mit einen Healdruiden zu erstellen. Leider fällt mir einfach kein Name ein (Tauren-Druide)
Bisherige Chars:

corlay - Blutelf Pala
calyo - Tauren DK
Caryal - Untot Hexxer

alles männliche chars

Iwer ne idee?

*Einsendeschluss Samstag 16.05.09 (da wird er/sie erstellt)*
*Der beste Vorschlag bekommt einen Keks*

Bisherige favoriten:

Isios
Ultinas
Elyos 
Galadhseron
Torus
Cherimoya
Rangur
Brokuhlie
Kuhkie
Hairyhotter
Ispamhots
Mutabor
Moveyourhoof
Druideka
Cowgummi
Viverion
Mirakuhlix
Knusperbaum


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

is ja alles mit c am anfang =D
erst mal ne frage soll des n schöner name sein oder n lusiger?


----------



## corlay (6. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> is ja alles mit c am anfang =D
> erst mal ne frage soll des n schöner name sein oder n lusiger?



Hm halt was was zu nem tauren-dudu passt (nicht Héâldùdû oder sowas...)


----------



## Zuckerruebe (6. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffed-User,
> 
> ich habe vor mit einen Healfruiden zu erstellen. Leider fällt mir einfach kein Name ein (Tauren-Druide
> Bisherige Chars:
> ...



Dashnor klingt doch nett für n Dudu^^


----------



## vekol (6. Mai 2009)

coras?


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Mai 2009)

Benutze doch am besten einen Namensgenerator wenn dir nichts gescheites einfällt. Schliesslich muss dir der Name gefallen und nicht uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (6. Mai 2009)

Antrisius
Carebear
Tummus
Isios
Stampf(i)
Ispamhots
Ultinas
.....
Naja, paar die mir spontan eingefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

dumudu,gunatu öhm jo


----------



## corlay (6. Mai 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Antrisius
> Carebear
> Tummus
> Isios
> ...



Isios und Ultinas geafllen mir^^ die haben iwie sowas duduartiges...


----------



## Kanalleiche (6. Mai 2009)

lustige:

Euta
H-Milch (Wäre ne gute Idee, wenn es ein H -eal-Dudu werden soll)
Laktosefrei
Heilhuf


----------



## Teradas (6. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Benutze doch am besten einen Namensgenerator wenn dir nichts gescheites einfällt. Schliesslich muss dir der Name gefallen und nicht uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist ein Namensgenerator?^^

Btt:
Tervadius
Huppi 
Corant


----------



## The Future (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen namen: Ichnixnamen.


----------



## Zuckerruebe (6. Mai 2009)

@löööy dumudu ist geil so nenn ich meinen heal dudu^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2009)

Ispamhots xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wie wäre milchmuhkuh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (6. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ispamhots xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihotyou


----------



## jolk (6. Mai 2009)

IKMNSNAUMDBB

Ich kann mir nicht selber namen ausdenken und muss deshalb buffed bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.: was ich damit sagen will ist, dass dieser thread genauso unnötig ist, wie alle "welche klasse/rasse/welches gesicht soll ich meinem char geben..."threads ist, denn woher sollen wir wissen, was dir gefällt und jeder mensch hat phantasie ...


----------



## Tayuya16 (6. Mai 2009)

kannst den ja Kuhmuhnist nennen^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. Mai 2009)

c y a und l scheinen ja charakteristische merkmale zu sein^^

Cyal
Lyca xDDD
Alyc
Yalc
Carly

etc is ja nit schwer


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Harryhotter
Moveyourhoof


----------



## Nimby (6. Mai 2009)

Tayuya16 schrieb:


> kannst den ja Kuhmuhnist nennen^^




Bääääääm! Kiddi-Stempel im pass O.o

ne ne^^

einfach mal ein wörterbuch zur hand nehmen und irgendeine seite aufschlagen. das erste wort das du sieht wird dann dein name xD

/kreativität off


----------



## Korlanyi (6. Mai 2009)

togeiltodie x)

ich krieg den namen nicht mehr aus dem kopf xD


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

Tayuya16 schrieb:


> kannst den ja Kuhmuhnist nennen^^


das is geil:Kuhmuhnist=Komunist (oder wie man das schreibt^^)


----------



## cellesfb (6. Mai 2009)

meiner heißt Bullrunn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wie wärs mit Mirakuli


----------



## Tokenlord (6. Mai 2009)

Also meine Tauren haben immer kurze Namen wie Zran oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Mai 2009)

meiner heißt:
Elyos


----------



## Drachenei (6. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit 

Ciroyon

Cirotas

Crateon


da hättest Du auch wieder Dein geliebtes C am Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DLo (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Harryhotter
> Moveyourhoof




Made my Day!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Harryhotter



Auf Azshara horde läuft einer mit dem Namen rum, der heißt aber Hairryhotter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblôck (6. Mai 2009)

Dumpalumpa

^.^


----------



## Syrras (6. Mai 2009)

Charly


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2009)

lol Doppelpost


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2009)

Namensgenerator

Hoffe das kann dir helfen



Mfg EisblockError


----------



## Syrras (6. Mai 2009)

insertnamehere


----------



## SixNight (6. Mai 2009)

Canis 
Sharci
Anubis


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (6. Mai 2009)

Hätte was mit C; Cerosin! Nennst du ihn so sage ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Namensgenerator auf den Vornamen achten.

Ich finde die Namen sehr passend.


----------



## Syrras (6. Mai 2009)

Circensia

Corridor

Chili

Chuzpe

Chinchin

Chinchilla

Corramoor

Cerberus

Cantador

Cantina

Corefan

Chinesechrist

Chaoschrist

Chaosyum

Chrysanthemum

Chopper

Chow-Mein

Chao Su

Chaokhan

Ciaobaybay

Chicador

Chichi

Chio

Churrathi

Chulu

Cthulu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (6. Mai 2009)

DonMuerte^^


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2009)

Ok wenn sich das so entwickelt sollte man den Thread lieber zu machen bevor das hier noch ein gespamme wird.
Man kann gerne mal mehrere Namen aufzählen oder nen Namensgenerator posten und nicht jeder 1 Namen.


----------



## Scub4 (6. Mai 2009)

Galadhseron.
Fängt zwar nicht mit c an, ist aber elbisch und heisst Baumschmuser^^
Passt ganz gut zu nem dudu finde ich.


----------



## Willtaker (6. Mai 2009)

hortus, aber übersetzt das nicht aus dem lateinischen^^


----------



## *Quicksilver* (6. Mai 2009)

zudoof


----------



## MarZ1 (6. Mai 2009)

nimm TORUS!

hört sich ähnlich an wie taurus,taure... und der nahme kommt von einem 3D objekt was unter dem namen "donut" bekannt ist...also kreis mit loch drin in 3d dann aber...
mathe LK ftw!


----------



## PJ Lad (6. Mai 2009)

Kuhmuhmist!! der name schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keshius (6. Mai 2009)

Keshius   
Zedu
Matara
Matar
Maturo


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (6. Mai 2009)

Halodrian
Firlefanz


----------



## Germanrocker5 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ja das problem kenn ich auch, aber egal hie die namen:



Männlich: Lukrus

             Bregardon

             Riceron

            Swärtus







Weiblich:  Ashyla

              Lilly

              Recary

             Bedariya


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2009)

Heilopfer^^ wer net ^^


----------



## Drazmodaan (6. Mai 2009)

Bullshit
Ochsenschwanz
Harthuf
Steilhorn
Starkhorn
Achmed
Cowboy
Kuhlmann
....

ach was weiß ich!


----------



## Descartes (6. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> ich habe vor mit einen Healfruiden zu erstellen. Leider fällt mir einfach kein Name ein (Tauren-Druide
> Bisherige Chars:
> 
> corlay - Blutelf Pala
> ...



Nimm doch Cherimoya.. klingt toll, beginnt mit C und das beste ist der name, gerade wen man baum ist.


----------



## Syrras (6. Mai 2009)

Wenns ne männliche Heilschleuder wird:

Binnichschwul, oder Laufdochselbstvomgeistheiler.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Bäumchen
Stampfilein
Blümchen
Bäumlein
Pflänzchen
Muh

...


----------



## Syrras (6. Mai 2009)

Camel

Cormoran

Cayman

Canutank

Cannotank

Canibal

Charming

Che

Cheops

ChopChop

Chupacabras

Chingy

Charate

Chimono

Chaytan

Chirat

Chief

Chef

vanCleef

Chyuinhell

Chonny

Cora

Curu

Curare 

OneUp

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (6. Mai 2009)

Steven


----------



## Tamîkus (6. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit drudu oder nat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ureboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (6. Mai 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> hortus, aber übersetzt das nicht aus dem lateinischen^^



Garten^^


----------



## Yangsoon (6. Mai 2009)

nenn ihn dududruide^^


----------



## Dei (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Riesen Favorit ist und bleibt  


Problemrind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hau mich immer wieder weg wenn ich ihn sehe


----------



## Valkron (6. Mai 2009)

Sry aber der beste Name für einen Druiden ist: Genpray
Kann ich dir nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Evilbull

Cowmäleon

Cowabunga

Cowking

Coward

Cowgummi

Cowfland

Cornflakes

Milchkanne

Butteflöckchen

Händchenhalter


----------



## MrGimbel (7. Mai 2009)

Archiatros (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arzt)


----------



## Fluxo (7. Mai 2009)

Also der Druide von nem Kumpel von mir heisst "Coreel" ,könnte hier ja auch gut passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamea (7. Mai 2009)

Cayne ist auch schön

Teleria  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dcrazydream (7. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein paar weibliche Tauren namen:

Kelva

Nujala

Jalani

Marna

Vella

Loja

Nirka


----------



## Fusssi (7. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> Hm halt was was zu nem tauren-dudu passt (nicht Héâldùdû oder sowas...)



Wie wärs mit Cowboy? Passt zum Tauren und fängt mit C an xD


----------



## BleaKill (7. Mai 2009)

Unkraut


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Mai 2009)

Also mein weiblicher Tauren Healdudu heißt Molkerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelive (7. Mai 2009)

Da Druiden von den Kelten kommen, passt 

Ciaran = keltisch der Schwarze ganz gut :-)


----------



## corlay (7. Mai 2009)

So... nachdem ich auch e3 pms bekommen habe, hab ich mir mal alles durschgelesen und meine Favorien rausgesucht! Viele User haben eher lustige namen wie Chuck Norris etc. gepostet. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, mit so einem Funnamen runzulaufen XD.

Naja hier mal das beste (ab jetzt entscheide ich!^^)

Isios
Ultinas
Elyos 
Galadhseron
Torus
Cherimoya

Ab jetzt pls nur noch neue Namensvorschläge oder "Jaaa- mein Name steht in der Liste"-Posts...


----------



## El Fauno (7. Mai 2009)

Falls du mal einen Heildruiden spielen willst, bieten sich Pflanzennamen an:
(der) Ginko (Ginkgo)
(der) Weißdorn
(der) Eukalyptus
(der) Hollunder
(die) Weide
(die) Eberesche
(die) Espe
etc. (mir fällt gerade nicht viel ein)


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Mai 2009)

*BT:*
Heiland
Hornon

*NT:*
_Chatprotokoll:_
Hallo Du.
Hi.
Hey, ooler Name.
Joa.
Wie biste auf den gekommen?
Bin ich nicht, hat sich wer in nem Forum für mich ausgedacht, weil ich zu faul war mein Gehirn anzustrengen.
Aha, naja, dann...


----------



## Robi0603 (7. Mai 2009)

Mein Healdudu hört auf den Namen "Panthenol"


----------



## Drakonis (7. Mai 2009)

muhkuh (muhukuh)

nameless

trite


----------



## Tramadol (7. Mai 2009)

ParryHotter <<< 1a Dudu name hab mich weggeschmissen
RindEastwood <<< 1a Tauren name
Bäumling <<< n811


----------



## Giuzz (7. Mai 2009)

ich wäre für: lfarmswarri


----------



## Esda (7. Mai 2009)

komisch, dass Mirakoli nur einmal kam ^^

wie wärs denn mit Namen, von klassischen/historischen/bekannten Heilern oder Göttern der Heiler/Wälder/was auch immer? Wie Galen, Äskulap, Belenus, Cardea, Feronia, Dagda, Nuada...

Derwydd ist übrigens die mittelalterliche Form von Druide. 

Mehr fällt mir auch grad nicht ein.


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Fleshmender

Woundsewer

Surgeon

Stygian

Stoic

Oban

Stiofain

Nac

Pegallan

Draig (Stein im Gälkischen soweit ich weiß)

Pendraeg

Livewire


----------



## nekori (7. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> (...Héâldùdû oder sowas...)


----------



## hardrain86 (7. Mai 2009)

hätte noch den namen Calypso^^

oder noch Calinos


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Casino

Caiser


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Mai 2009)

Nenn ihn:

*Termuhnator*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. Mai 2009)

mareggiata
oder cloudy


----------



## Namir (7. Mai 2009)

ich würde irgendwas lahmes nehmen, da druiden ja so ein sanftes gemüt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

folgender vorschlag von Esda finde ich gut:

Cardea (halt weiblich) oder
Cardeo (männlich)


----------



## Kawock (7. Mai 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> DonMuerte^^



Na hoffentlich wirds dann kein Heal Druide... ^^


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Unblessed, oder Gifted

Mo

Rocksteady

Stranger


----------



## Esda (7. Mai 2009)

bäm, *termuhnator * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann nicht mehr 
*unterdemTischhervorkrabbelundvondenKollegenblödbekucktwerd*


----------



## DaPassi (7. Mai 2009)

Ciaris :-D


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Mai 2009)

Der einzig wahre Name für einfallslose ist *Bärtl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kasching (7. Mai 2009)

Guck dich doch einfach um und kombinier was... oder was ausm fernsehen ... Mein tauren hunter heißt Termuhnator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^
Z.B du guckst aufn schreibtisch und siehst kaugummis also  > Cowgummi, Airwaves , Cowbit < 
dann guckste fernsehen und siehst wie genannt > termuhnator, kacowcow ( kaukaukuh ^^ ) , < 
so hab ich auch meinen Bankchar einen namen gegeben ( Handeltasche ( von Germany Next Topmodel )
so kannste was lustig rausfinden ... für "coole" namen kann man andere namen rückwärts schreiben oder sonstiges


----------



## Azrael_bsm (7. Mai 2009)

Hoi!

Also ich hab meinen Dudu "Oile" genannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, "Termuhnator" und "Problemrind" sind auch schwer zu toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (7. Mai 2009)

Kenn nen Pala Namens "Imbarator" nicht wirklich RP tauglich aber ziemlich witzig wie ich finde.Zumal der Gute (so sehr ich ihn auch mag) nicht wirklich gut spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelSnake (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ja ja da du einen Tauren also Horde spielst, würde zu deinem Druiden der Name *Plumperquatsch* gut passen. :-)


----------



## Esda (7. Mai 2009)

hier, hab noch was gefunden, was sonst sicher keiner als Namen hat: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audhumbla
^^ klingt komisch, ist aber immerhin selten.


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Tumbler

Tehmaster

Ugank

Uramom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (7. Mai 2009)

Corax  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So weit ich mich errinere nannte sich so der Rabe aus der ersten Next uri-geller staffel xD


----------



## jeef (7. Mai 2009)

Oxx0r ^^


----------



## Cellien (7. Mai 2009)

Corax würde zu den anderen Namen passen ^^


----------



## Boradar1 (7. Mai 2009)

Name : Ichkannmeinemdudukeinennamengebenundmussdeswegeneinenthreadinsbuffedforumschreib
en
...gz


----------



## Megamage (7. Mai 2009)

Tayuya16 schrieb:


> kannst den ja Kuhmuhnist nennen^^



*i LOLED!*


----------



## Molos (7. Mai 2009)

versuch es doch mal hier --> Fantasy Name Generator hab da auch ein paar namen meiner chars her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirtyLick (7. Mai 2009)

Oak. Die Eiche.
Passt imho ganz gut zu nem Heildruiden.
Geht aber nicht mehr auf Madmortem und Sen´jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

OneHotCow

NogoArena

Cownan

Beastmilk

Bullenschluck


----------



## Fridl (7. Mai 2009)

tombobadil


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Mai 2009)

Leitkuh
Muuuhskelkuh
Muhttertier
MuhnaLisa
CDMuuuuh


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Zuchtbulle

Rinde

Schorf

Gau

Guarana

Cowffein


----------



## Elessor (7. Mai 2009)

mein heildruide heißt cangar


----------



## zwergwarri (7. Mai 2009)

Hotornot so hieß mein Heal dudu twink mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (7. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> Isios
> Ultinas
> 
> Ab jetzt pls nur noch neue Namensvorschläge oder "Jaaa- mein Name steht in der Liste"-Posts...



Jaaaa, 2 meiner Namen sind in der Liste !!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (7. Mai 2009)

gibts ned so nen button von blizzard aus der namen generiert drück da einfach par mal drauf


----------



## Syrras (7. Mai 2009)

Thaannoyingdude

Thedude

TheHealz

Nohealzfouryou

Ihealzme

Mehealz

Restopirate


----------



## Harkor (7. Mai 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> gibts ned so nen button von blizzard aus der namen generiert drück da einfach par mal drauf



Nee das war bei Warhammer-Online^^

BTT:
schon genannt aber bei einem meiner Twinks noch etwas verändert

Cowgoomy

Cowderwelsh


----------



## EisblockError (7. Mai 2009)

Willst du überhaupt eher RP Namen oder so Sachen wie "KeinOhrKuh"


----------



## Tomick (7. Mai 2009)

Mein Arbeitskollege wollte mal in einem Geschäftsbrief "Guthaben" schreiben und schrieb aber nur "thaben", fanden wir alles Lustig und nun heist mein Dudu eben _Thaben _:-)


----------



## Petu (7. Mai 2009)

Taekwonkuh


----------



## GreenIsaac (7. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> Hm halt was was zu nem tauren-dudu passt (nicht Héâldùdû oder sowas...)



In deinem Fall wohl Cowyal oder so. Hab nicht nachgelesen obs das schon gab um Flames vorzubeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (7. Mai 2009)

Also mein erster Dudu hieß "Pilzlutscher", auf den hatte ich dann aber ab ca lvl 11 dann keinen Bock mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und laaaange Zeit später hab ich auf meinem Hauptserver einen neuen angefangen und der heißt, einfallsreich wie ich bin, "Landtierarzt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nenn ihn einfach "Genagelt", weil: Holz + Nagel = genagelt. Wenn mein Krieger, mit seinem Schwert, deinen Baum abmurkst, ist er genagelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Macht


----------



## Otalyus (7. Mai 2009)

Hasselhuf !


----------



## manjari (7. Mai 2009)

Otalyus schrieb:


> Hasselhuf !




omfg der is ma richtig n1 ^^


----------



## GrayWolf (7. Mai 2009)

Wie ist es denn mit dem Namen Nurse (engl. für Krankenschwester) oder Dr.Schwago. Fängt zwar nicht mit einem C an past aber doch zu einem Heiler.


----------



## lexington1928 (7. Mai 2009)

"Imbär" falls es ein Tank wird ^^


----------



## Kremlin (7. Mai 2009)

Uschi bzw. Ushi


----------



## Sekram (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ganz klar für Hatzepumpum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (7. Mai 2009)

Unterhosendudu


----------



## Esda (7. Mai 2009)

Petu schrieb:


> Taekwonkuh



wenn, dann Teakwondudu


----------



## Céraa (7. Mai 2009)

ich bin für:
dunichtnehmenkerze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mercurius235 (7. Mai 2009)

Da haste was mit "C":

Chyndonax

laut Wikipedia ein Druide aus dem 17. Jahrhundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2009)

Meine Favoriten sind:
Duduhealheal falls du ein baum wirst..
Dudubärbär für tank
dudufürkatz als meele katze
eulendudu oder auch variabel dudueule für dd caster..


----------



## Sundarkness (7. Mai 2009)

harryhotter
xD

ne  
Hotbot wäre doch nett ^^


----------



## Gierdre (7. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Harryhotter
> Moveyourhoof



gröööhl  - wie geil


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Mai 2009)

Cowlumbo


----------



## Vincent V. (7. Mai 2009)

cowlumbo

von columbo^^ is mir grad so gekommen


----------



## mommel (7. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



sanftegrüße


----------



## Dietziboy (7. Mai 2009)

Weedlord


----------



## Nania (7. Mai 2009)

Charyp

Ajalana, falls es eine "sie" wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Mai 2009)

Mozdok. Hmm wohl doch eher fürn Orc Krieger.
Oder vllt Jintho.


----------



## Pyroclastian (7. Mai 2009)

DârkÌmbáRôXXôrMùhKúhTâtzènBäûmchènTääänk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (7. Mai 2009)

Brokuhlie^^


----------



## Ol@f (7. Mai 2009)

Pyroclastian schrieb:


> DârkÌmbáRôXXôrMùhKúhTâtzènBäûmchènTääänk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...not

Vllt Büffelmüffel ^^


----------



## Pyroclastian (7. Mai 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> ...not
> 
> Vllt Büffelmüffel ^^



hehe umgekehrt klingts geil: MüffelBüffel xD^^


----------



## Warduk (7. Mai 2009)

nenn ihn DUDUMICHAUCH


----------



## Mintilol (7. Mai 2009)

Wir sollen deinem Char einen Namen geben ? O.o


----------



## Bigfeet (7. Mai 2009)

Mutabor


----------



## RexxoV (7. Mai 2009)

keineeigneidee
nenn ihn so biiiiitteee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohan (7. Mai 2009)

Für ein Bäumchen Bonsai?!


----------



## Kementár (7. Mai 2009)

Kementár

ich wollt schon immer an fanboy^^


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Mintilol schrieb:


> Wir sollen deinem Char einen Namen geben ? O.o



hat sowas von "Los! Gebt mir Tiernamen!!" oO


----------



## New-Member (7. Mai 2009)

hubschrauBÄR hahahahahaaha ... nicht lustig


----------



## Cypress2308 (7. Mai 2009)

HomoMcDildo ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0bZen (7. Mai 2009)

Iliketohoofit (glaub ich zu lang)
Okbye
Gnom

Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TighFoOn (7. Mai 2009)

Mcdrudu   mcdudu    mcdruid    mchotspamer    mchealed


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit

ichhabkeineideedarumfrageichaufbuffed.de


----------



## Lalalua (7. Mai 2009)

Kanalleiche schrieb:


> lustige:
> 
> Euta
> H-Milch (Wäre ne gute Idee, wenn es ein H -eal-Dudu werden soll)
> ...



Ich hoffe ja, dass solche Namen auf einem RP-Server verboten werden. Ich finde, dass solche Namen in einem RP-Game nix zu suchen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (7. Mai 2009)

Heal*F*ruide...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
reicht doch als geiler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> einen Healfruiden zu erstellen


----------



## Kremlin (7. Mai 2009)

Dárkdûdû


----------



## Zalandar (7. Mai 2009)

*Healcorlay* super name für dich!!


----------



## Zalandar (7. Mai 2009)

Mhh oder Namegesucht


----------



## Muz (7. Mai 2009)

Kuhkie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corlay (7. Mai 2009)

Für alle dies umbedingt wissen wollen (nur un zu wissen dass ihre Namen gut sind , damit sie sich freuen können ^^), die neue Fvoriten-Liste:

Isios
Ultinas
Elyos 
Galadhseron
Torus
Cherimoya
Rangur
Brokuhlie
Buhkie
Harryhotter
Ispamhots
Mutabor
Bin noch für alles offen!

Boah schon 8 Seiten... gut gemacht und vielen dank...


----------



## Allysekos (7. Mai 2009)

Coroide


----------



## Modepo (7. Mai 2009)

ich find Malorne geil


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

Oder wie heisst es noch so schön bei Kalif Storch: Mutabor (lat.: ich werde verwandelt werden)


----------



## Damago (7. Mai 2009)

Kuhkuhk

Hottehü

Muhkkibude

Stumpf

Melancowlisch

Kacow

Chlorophyl

Muhsikuhs

wobei ich Müffelbüffel, Kuhmunist usw. auch richtig geil finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zayo (7. Mai 2009)

/vote for Haarausfall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSchockoengelXx (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin mir ja eigentlich sicher das der TE sein Dudu schon lang nen Namen gegeben hat, und auch schon fleißig am lvln ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (7. Mai 2009)

Suffdudu


----------



## Mobie (7. Mai 2009)

Asphaltanne


----------



## MaexxDesign (7. Mai 2009)

Ich finde, dass "Harsesis" ein schöner Name ist !


----------



## hexenshadow (7. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> corlay - Blutelf Pala
> calyo - Tauren DK
> Caryal - Untot Hexxer



Carlo?


----------



## Anni®! (7. Mai 2009)

Besthealer

Giveuheal

Giveunoheal

HealigeKuh (im sinne von Heilige Kuh)

Muuuuuuuh

Omglowhealer (nimms nicht persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hotdog


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. Mai 2009)

Blork


----------



## Mintilol (7. Mai 2009)

Druidmaster / dance


----------



## Seryma (7. Mai 2009)

Andreen
Spyrian
Wayhay
Ccplus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cimtstern 
Cigarette
Celebrale Gesichtslähmung

ääähhhmmm... sry, hatte mich auf C fixiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (7. Mai 2009)

Imbaer
Chamin =D


----------



## Anni®! (7. Mai 2009)

Imbaer nicht sooo zutreffend wenns n Heil-Dudu (Baum) sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraziel (7. Mai 2009)

Ich find Tayev ganz nett


----------



## Tomtek (7. Mai 2009)

irgendwas mit BÄR hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns nicht passt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Mai 2009)

wayne + c = Cayne xD


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (7. Mai 2009)

Baum
Ast
Schabanak
Fokuhealer


----------



## Smeal (8. Mai 2009)

Threnduil isn super druiden name


----------



## Syrras (8. Mai 2009)

Drooideka


----------



## Nicolanda (8. Mai 2009)

Cornflakez
Wechselbalg
Muhschi
Taurin
Büffeltier
Shaqnorris


EDIT: grad nen Tauren dudu "hutzelmann" gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Mai 2009)

corlay schrieb:


> corlay - Blutelf Pala
> calyo - Tauren DK
> Caryal - Untot Hexxer



Um die Namensreihenfolge nicht weiter zu stören würde ich deinen Tauren-Druiden: Coryo nennen. ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Mai 2009)

DrOOd


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Mai 2009)

hubschraubär
himmbär
erdbär ^^


----------



## Toweliϵ (8. Mai 2009)

Nen ihn " Hanf " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (8. Mai 2009)

Robi0603 schrieb:


> Mein Healdudu hört auf den Namen "Panthenol"



hahahahaha^^

btw, ich hab noch nie erlebt dass ein "findekeinname-thread" so eine Resonanz erfährt, da merkt man wieder das die Anspruchslvollen themen ausgehen *blizzardanguck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Drazmo


----------



## Syrras (8. Mai 2009)

Nenn ihn Buffy, oder

Forest,

oder Littlejohn


----------



## BlenD (8. Mai 2009)

ehm.......,

Discørdia

Bullshit (Lustiger Name eher)

Heyhot

Ragebar


----------



## CharlySteven (8. Mai 2009)

Cowgummi?
Problemrind.... äh^^


----------



## Parkway (8. Mai 2009)

Dung


----------



## Nephaston (8. Mai 2009)

Viverion

abgeleitet von dem lateinischen Wort Vivere was Leben heisst

Leben gleich Heal-Druide^^


----------



## Plattenbau (8. Mai 2009)

Hotbeef
Rinderarzt

Und im Ernst: ich finde gaelische Namen sehr episch, alledings finde ich die eigentlich nur für N811en passend:

Leighis (Heiler auf Gälisch)

oder

Slánaighear (auch Heiler, das ´muss auf das a drauf^^)

Habe selber einige Chars mit passenden Namen versehen...


----------



## szensemann (8. Mai 2009)

Rindeastwood

Hukaklim --> Rückwaärts Milkakuh

mfg szensemann


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Mai 2009)

Nephaston schrieb:


> Viverion
> abgeleitet von dem lateinischen Wort Vivere was Leben heisst
> *Leben gleich Heal-Druide*^^


Kommt auf die Qualität des Heilens an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn er ein schlechter ist empfehle als Name "*eneco*" (lat.: _zu Tode quälen_)  
...oder *Enecokuh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (8. Mai 2009)

ich habe nen guten namen für nen schamanen : schamhaari


----------



## Namir (8. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> hubschrauBÄR hahahahahaaha ... nicht lustig



dann doch lieber Himmbär


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit: *Bestäubär* ?^^


----------



## cesy32 (8. Mai 2009)

hm schöne name ist 

Gandalia 
ganda 
lennie
faceig


----------



## Kasching (8. Mai 2009)

Bärenmarke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (8. Mai 2009)

abgefahren, dass du deine charerstellung so akribisch planst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! wundert mich dass du selbst dann keine lust hattest dir selbst nen namen auszudenken, oder zumindest einen zu googeln. nun gut, jede® wie er/sie mag! kann dir zumindest spaß beim leveln als feral vorhersagen.



corlay schrieb:


> Brokuhlie
> Kuhkie
> Harryhotter
> Ispamhots
> Moveyourhoof



auwei! im ernst? da ist es ja bis "îmbáhéâldûdû" auch nicht mehr weit. willst du erstahaft 80 lvl und darüber hinaus mit nem namen wie heileuter, geilaheila oder erdbeerpflaume rumrennen???


----------



## Soldier206 (8. Mai 2009)

auf Tirion gabs/gibts nen dudu namens "Baumbärvogel" das is doch der perfekte name für nen Dudu da passt der Name, also zu mindest ein Teil, davon immer egal wie du dich skillst^^


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

Míraculix

Mfg


----------



## revzor (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Míraculix
> 
> Mfg



Also, wenn dann Mirakuhlix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (8. Mai 2009)

Hildegard  find ich super


----------



## darkdriver321 (8. Mai 2009)

Tauruide!!!


----------



## Squirly (8. Mai 2009)

Nenne ihn "Rindskopf", oder "Rindeastwood", oder "Hornochse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (8. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit AlliKiller, Alliganker, Allispitter, Imbaheal, Healall, Healyou, Mowlalli, Allihater, 

soll ja ein Hordi werden....

Toll finde ich auch :

Habkeinemats, Ziehtmichwer, Mussclearsein, Neeeeed, Ichbuffenix, MindTeeacht, NurvielDps, BeiWipeOffline, NurClearRun, NeedGold, KenndenBossnet oder Dersvonebay

kann sein dass einige Name zu lange sind, ggf. kürzen


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit Dêímûddà? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Knusperbaum is mir grad eingefallen. 
cool, meine beiden vorgeschlagenen Namen: Moveyourhoof und Harryhotter sind beides Favoriten des TE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
freut mich!


----------



## Kiandria (8. Mai 2009)

Auf einem Rollenspielserver natürlich Mîrá&#263;ô&#322;ïx.


----------



## Savo3 (8. Mai 2009)

Savo,Wenkon,Runoff


----------



## Darkbartleby (8. Mai 2009)

nenn ihn Taurin, lol


----------



## Savo3 (8. Mai 2009)

Red Bull ^^


----------



## fildus (8. Mai 2009)

ich wäre für Hotzenplotz, dann werb einen freund der sich nen hexer macht der dann Dotzenplotz heißt, und abfahrt nach lvl 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kìkomô (8. Mai 2009)

11 Seiten für ein Druidenname O_o

Ihr habt langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (8. Mai 2009)

Käsewurst/Wurstkäse,
Goldfarmer (und dann mit nem Partner leveln der heißt Goldbauer)
Beef,
Mctaure

oder 

Calayo


mfg Xey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gerade im Ödland unterwegs und hier rennt nen kleiner NPC rum, der heißt  SERVO ... find ich geil den Namen ...


vote for Servo ... ich will den Keks ;-)


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Mai 2009)

Lavida (span. für "das Leben")
Harsesis


----------



## corlay (8. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Dêímûddà?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der jetzt auch^^ Gute arbeit...


----------



## Ol@f (8. Mai 2009)

Hähnchen; Cilyosm; Snok ; Mjako


----------



## Lexana (8. Mai 2009)

Blackmoon


----------



## Orik60 (8. Mai 2009)

Hairyhotter

Find ich besser als Harryhotter^^


----------



## CharlySteven (8. Mai 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> auwei! im ernst? da ist es ja bis "îmbáhéâldûdû" auch nicht mehr weit. willst du erstahaft 80 lvl und darüber hinaus mit nem namen wie heileuter, geilaheila oder erdbeerpflaume rumrennen???



ich kenn jemand der heiß blassenhase.... er muste sich als er 1monat 80 war umbenennen, jetz heißt er bumseblume :>


----------



## umbria (9. Mai 2009)

ich persönlich find Taurnado ja ganz witzig


apropos...wo wir grad so schön beisammen sitzen und am überlegen sind.....^^hat wer ne ahnung was ich heut abend kochen könnt?

zur auswahl stehn:

tiefkühlpizza
dosensuppe
gar nix
pizzaservice(wär mir fast lieber als punkt 1)


----------



## Todinator (9. Mai 2009)

Ich wär für den Pizza Service, zählt allerdings net als selbst kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Heal DuDu heißt Holzi ^^


----------

